

Syntax highlighting for writers - speednoise
http://www.mrspeaker.net/2012/03/24/syntax-highlighting-for-writers/

======
breadbox
I think this nicely illustrates why syntax highlighting is so much less
popular with the older crowd. If you grew up without it, it looks bloody
stupid. (On the other hand, if we had grown up learning to write colorized
English from childhood, having to write without highlighting would be
extremely aggravating.)

